
Instacart Slashes Pay of Some of Its Lowest-Paid Workers - SeanBoocock
https://recode.net/2016/03/11/instacart-a-startup-worth-2-billion-slashes-pay-of-some-of-its-lowest-paid-workers/
======
greenyoda
_" Until recently, for example, Instacart showed a red clown face in the app
of workers who had made errors, leaving it there to shame them for several
weeks. Several shoppers said they were disgusted that a high-profile company
would resort to treating them like elementary school children."_

I can't imagine how management could have possibly thought this was a good
idea.

~~~
ReadingInBed
I would guess someone showed them an a/b test where showing the clown led to
less mistakes. Of course it's still fairly disgusting behavior for a company
to take. But are morals really that important when you have algorithms and
data?

